# Why does my cat love dryer sheets?



## Meowmers (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

This is a question I have had for a while. Whenever I dry my laundry with dryer sheets, my cat goes crazy and starts rolling around in it. He also behaves the same way with the used sheets. I have read that dryer sheets are dangerous for pets and can cause kidney failure if ingested (or if the cat licks its fur after rolling around in the dryer sheet). I have not really been able to find a website that explains WHY cats love dryer sheets, however. I don't believe it's because of the perfume since he doesn't roll around in fresh laundry if I haven't used a dryer sheet in the dryer, nor does he like clothes that have had perfume sprayed on them.

Perhaps it's because dryer sheets contain cations (CAT-IONS). But seriously, does anyone know why? :?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I wish I could help. They make MowMow sneeze and he avoids them.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Dryer Sheets toxic? You might want to think twice about using Dryer Sheets after reading this website: The Toxic Danger of Fabric Softener and Dryer Sheets, by SixWise.com

Why take a chance with your and your cat's health. Toss the box. As to _why_ your cats likes to roll on them, I do know that some perfumes or chemicals do stimulate cats to roll. One of my cats like to roll on freshly laundered clothes.

If you want your clothes smelling nice but not use dryer sheets, sprinkle a few drops of scented oil on a clean washcloth and toss it into the dryer instead of a dryer sheet.


----------

